# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Would a chinese water dragon eat a whites tree frog

## volcom19961995

Because the guy at the pet store said it wouldnt

----------


## Paul Rust

> Because the guy at the pet store said it wouldnt


 *It is generally considered not acceptable to mix species, I agree.*

----------


## scribbles

Mixing species is advised against. There are more dangers in mixing species than a larger animal eating a smaller one, though the Water Dragon would be much larger than the frog, and might try to eat it. They could spread pathogens to one another.

----------


## Kurt

Not to mention that White's do have skin toxins to protect themselves. That being said, I have seen green water dragons, _Physignathus cocincinus_ (Cuvier, 1829) eat adult mice. It had no problem getting it down.

----------


## volcom19961995

yeah i told the guy at the pet shop i didnt wanna do it but he said it would be fine but he dosnt no what hes talking about

----------


## Kurt

Obviously.

----------

